# Worst end to an otherwise good film



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

What would people nominate for this?
Something that I've been thinking about since watching 'the departed' for the first time last night.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i agree with the departed. Skyline was gearing up to be mediocre but the ending was terrible.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

The film "In Our Name". Started out well, but ended up quite disappointing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeepers creepers. Started out with the possibility of being one of the best horrors ever, then you see the monster and it's down hill from there


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess that was bad choice. the departed seemed like the script writer couldnt be arsed anymore and killed them all off so he could go home early.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Jeepers creepers. Started out with the possibility of being one of the best horrors ever, then you see the monster and it's down hill from there


+1

I thought the van was scary...well, creepy... not scary... you know what I mean 

I thought the guy with the van was even worse...

then he is a "monster" and it all got a bit s**t from there...

If he had been kept a "man" for the whole film, it would have been 200 times better...

:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Knowing (I think thts wot its called) with nicholas cage has the worst ending ever.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Layer Cake, weak ending.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Jeepers creepers. Started out with the possibility of being one of the best horrors ever, then you see the monster and it's down hill from there


Totally agree - it was setting up to be a tasty horror.

Try Switchblade Romance - one of the better french wave horrors out there - DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT watch the last minute of the film.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> Knowing (I think thts wot its called) with nicholas cage has the worst ending ever.


Ha ha - crapolla ending of the highest quality.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

films with duff endings off the top of my head.

*War of the worlds* with Tom Cruise - annoying family should be dead.
M. Night Shylamalan's *The Village* - hmmmm
M. Night Shylamalan's *Signs* - Aliens scared of water and baseball bats?
Danny Boyle's *Sunshine* - brill sci fi turns into generic horror.
*Minority Report* with Tom Cruise - chase me.
Michael Mann's *Collateral* with Tom Cruise - Tom as the terminator?
*Vanilla Sky* with Tom Cruise - IT ending?
*Contact* - Girly ass ending.
*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull *- blame it all on the aliens.
*Planet of the Apes*, Tim Burton remake - Mark Wahlberg escapes the apes and goes back to the future! Or the past! Or a future version of the past! No, it's the present, but it's been affected by the past, which will now be his future - Aaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shug said:


> What would people nominate for this?
> Something that I've been thinking about since watching 'the departed' for the first time last night.


Watch the far superior original version '*Infernal Affairs*' with better ending to boot!:thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

dazzyb said:


> Knowing (I think thts wot its called) with nicholas cage has the worst ending ever.


Is that the one where he gives his kid to the aliens at the end.

That film just made me angry.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Aucky said:


> Is that the one where he gives his kid to the aliens at the end.
> 
> That film just made me angry.


Ha, ha that's the one - especially as the kiddywinks were going to become Adam and Eve on a new planet


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Any film that ends where nicholas cage is still alive. I wonder how he gets the roles he does


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

R5 MEE said:


> Any film that ends where nicholas cage is still alive. I wonder how he gets the roles he does


Really??? What about 8mm and gone in 60 seconds? Both classics IMO


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

R5 MEE said:


> Any film that ends where nicholas cage is still alive. I wonder how he gets the roles he does


He dies in the Wicker man remake :thumb:


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

R5 MEE said:


> Any film that ends where nicholas cage is still alive. I wonder how he gets the roles he does


I was with you until I saw Bad Lieutenant, he was brilliant in that


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> Knowing (I think thts wot its called) with nicholas cage has the worst ending ever.





Tips said:


> Ha ha - crapolla ending of the highest quality.


Totally agree!! The end was as bad as the rest of the film was good.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Layer Cake, weak ending.


WHAT!

worst ending has to be the majority of rom/coms.you know the ones,ugly nerd falls/stalks for gorgeous girl,a few trials and tribulations,then it all comes together at the end :lol: makes me wanna vomit.

departed was an awful,awful film and wahlberg cant act to save his ****ing life.

AVATAR was an absolute shocker.marine infiltrates to rob the natives,and turns bandit.talk about by the numbers.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Layer Cake, weak ending.


Absolutely - it's a shame because it was a great film


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MOB said:


> I was with you until I saw Bad Lieutenant, he was brilliant in that


it was crap compared to the original,and cage hasnt done a quality perfomance since leaving las vegas.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Absolutely - it's a shame because it was a great film


Totally agree , cracking film .. ending was pants


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

MOB said:


> I was with you until I saw Bad Lieutenant, he was brilliant in that


I agree and he was immense in Face Off.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ SPAM Alert Mods.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah, ibubrofen seattle was a cracking film. :lol:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

R5 MEE said:


> Any film that ends where nicholas cage is still alive. I wonder how he gets the roles he does


:thumb:

His real last name is Coppola.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

What about AI (aritificial intelligence) the ending made my eyelashes hurt. Blue fairy spindly shiney alien tosh.

Also Blair Witch. Got to the end and thought - is that it?

Paranormal Activity felt like almost the same film with cleaner surroundings and a steadier camera, ending was just as annoying and disapointing!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CrazyDave said:


> What about AI (aritificial intelligence) the ending made my eyelashes hurt. Blue fairy spindly shiney alien tosh.
> 
> Also Blair Witch. Got to the end and thought - is that it?
> 
> Paranormal Activity felt like almost the same film with cleaner surroundings and a steadier camera, ending was just as annoying and disapointing!


Noooooooooooooo the best bit about the Blair witch was the end, the rest of the film was [email protected], and don't even get me started on paranormal activity, there is some time I'm never getting back


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

dazzyb said:


> Knowing (I think thts wot its called) with nicholas cage has the worst ending ever.


I was watching this and nodded off, when I woke up I thought I,d slept through the ending of that and the beginning of another film.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Tiger Woods does 18 holes, turns out it was a golf dvd!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha - brill


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Vanilla Sky for me. It's progresses as a nice sort of physco thriller type of film but then goes all weird ass, alternative, dream reality!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

dcj said:


> I was watching this and nodded off, when I woke up I thought I,d slept through the ending of that and the beginning of another film.


Sounds about right. Its not an amazing film but has an alright story up until the end which is just poor.

Thinkin about it its almost the same as next(nicholas cage again)
Alright film up until the end. I guess he doesn't read the script till the end.

Also, not a film but....
Buffy the vampire slayer. Wot the hell, all those series for tht ending. Wot a waste of time.

Oh and crank. The ending is only bad by the fact they managed to make a second film out of it.

Little rant over. Gonna go through my collection for other terrible endings to vent my anger on here


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Totally agree , cracking film .. ending was pants


Really guys you think the guy who makes a shed load of drugs getting shot was a bad ending. I know he wasn't the worst punter in the film but he was still a bad egg all the same.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tips said:


> He dies in the *Wicker man remake* :thumb:


Apparently getting filmed up here:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its been out five years Ross.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Deano said:


> its been out five years Ross.


Orkney premiere is in the summer


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

*40 Inch Chest* - kind of ended abruptly with all the characters just getting up and walking off home.

*London Boulevard* - really poor film and I stuck with it through to the end (which was absolutely crap as well).

LB also taught me never to watch another Keira Knightly film. She cannot act for peanuts and she is so damn annoying when she talks. Anna Friel on the other hand... YUM.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

'The Grey' watched last Sat night, reasonable all the way through and the ending.....well, there isn't one! Poor for a Liam Neeson film.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

^Did you wait til after the credits, there is a scene after them, doesn't conclude the film much better but least it leaves it open to more interpretation.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 'The Grey' watched last Sat night, reasonable all the way through and the ending.....well, there isn't one! Poor for a Liam Neeson film.


cant think of many good liam neeson films to be honest.schindlers list,darkman and the big man are the only 3 of any worth i can think of.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

silverback said:


> cant think of many good liam neeson films to be honest.schindlers list,darkman and the big man are the only 3 of any worth i can think of.


Taken????????


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 'The Grey' watched last Sat night, reasonable all the way through and the ending.....well, there isn't one! Poor for a Liam Neeson film.


I thought it was a decent film tbh, its only when I read about it on another forum that theres a bit more after the final credits. A bit pissed off really as the cinema turned the house lights on halfway through the credits.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Knowing
Law Abiding Citizen
The Mist
Eden Lake (Made me want to punch my TV)
Buried

I thought Layer Cake was a great ending myself. It was badly acted though, you could tell he was waiting for the shot to come.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Knowing
> Law Abiding Citizen
> The Mist
> Eden Lake (Made me want to punch my TV)
> ...


I thought Buried was a great ending myself, no happy ending there! Same with Eden Lake.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I may watch eden lake just to see how angry I get :lol:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

The Italian Job (1969) love this film but the first time I watched it I thought know can't end like that.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Eden Lake was a great film, but you do get very angry watching it.

I have said it before but for me its Gran Torino, No Country for Old Men, The Wrestler!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dazzyb said:


> Taken????????


i said GOOD :lol: taken is absolute ****e.he knew it was the bad guy because of what they said on the phone :lol: dear god,talk about leaps of script faith.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> i said GOOD :lol: taken is absolute ****e.he knew it was the bad guy because of what they said on the phone :lol: dear god,talk about leaps of script faith.


Son your ego is writing cheques your body can't cash!

Taken is class :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

As a sci-fi fan, I watched Cowboys & Aliens last night.

It started well, middle was good as we get to see what the aliens looked liked, but the end, oh..dear, Typical ending to most westerns, the lone cowboy riding off into the sunset, surely they could have come up with a better idea than that.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> son your ego is writing cheques your body can't cash!
> 
> Taken is class :thumb:


this!!!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

44 inch chest! Watched it last night, what a dissapointment. With such a strong cast I was expecting much more. I sat there expecting there to be a catch or twist at the end but no. This could have been so much better! Its one of those fils where the trailer looked ace and promised so much but the best bits of the film were actually the bits in the trailer.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Terrible film - an adundance of class actors but a total lack of plot for the storyline - awful film!!!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Totally agree!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> i said GOOD :lol: taken is absolute ****e.he knew it was the bad guy because of what they said on the phone :lol: dear god,talk about leaps of script faith.


I find it pretty easy to identify people when they talk on the phone, not sure where the leap of faith is!?!?

you do realise that, don't you... it was his voice he was listening it, not his words.... :tumbleweed:



:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Tips said:


> He dies in the Wicker man remake :thumb:


So did I - God what a boring film that was/is.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

306chris said:


> So did I - God what a boring film that was/is.


I watched that movie in an airplane, and people still walked out!


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

The dark knight

Great movie but the end when batman is made a villian and the police have to chase him because he wants harvey to be seen as the good guy.

Why didn't they end it like batman begins it would have been much better.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I find it pretty easy to identify people when they talk on the phone, not sure where the leap of faith is!?!?
> 
> you do realise that, don't you... it was his voice he was listening it, not his words.... :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


so if i get this right,your saying that if you heard a random stranger you have never met, from any where on the globe, speak a few words you reckon you would recognise him/her if you was to here them speak again ??? you have lost the plot :lol:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I know it's been mentioned already but Knowing!

For the first hour or so i thought this is quite good. Then i thought WTF  it's as if the writer died/packed in /gave up and they got some 2 year old to come up with the ending.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> so if i get this right,your saying that if you heard a random stranger you have never met, from any where on the globe, speak a few words you reckon you would recognise him/her if you was to here them speak again ??? you have lost the plot :lol:


did you see the bit of him playing the voice over and over and over and over again... how long is a flight from the US to Paris?!?

I don't think it's too much to ask, of someone of 'his' skill set to be able to do it...

he has a very special set of skills... :lol:

plus, there are real life people like that character in real life 

:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Again agree with cueball on this one.
I'm sure after listening to the guys voice tht many times he would have it ingrained into his mind. Especially knowing he has his daughter. 

Tht one small (in your opinion) plot hole, surely can't make u think tht its a bad film. 

The action is amazing, the story is brilliant and the acting is great bar holly valance. But wasn't really expecting a lot from her. 

Its just a great film.

Back on topic I ordered eden lake just to see how bad it really is


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Jeepers creepers. Started out with the possibility of being one of the best horrors ever, then you see the monster and it's down hill from there


I couldn't agree more.

I remember seeing it at the cinema and as it started I thought it could be up there with one of the classic slasher movies. Then it turned out to be some big monster with wings and you're like, 'what is this sh!te?'. The 2nd movie was actually better because you knew what to expect and didn't watch it with high hopes.

As for an epic ending, The Mist has one of the best endings ever!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

watch 'drive' tonight, quality film, good soundtrack.... SH**T ending!!!

:wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> watch 'drive' tonight, quality film, good soundtrack.... SH**T ending!!!
> 
> :wall:


i couldnt get into it at all.i was expecting a few high speed chases or something,not silence from the main character for 80% of the film  tried to like it,but couldnt.very graphic scenes though, in places.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

back on topic.

war of the worlds


----------



## CurvedStyler (Feb 19, 2012)

Skyline was a big let down, so was the departed (yet there's something about that one that I like). I think Sixth Sense sucked! I watched Kevin Smith's Red State last night - that wasn't very good either.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Quantum of Solice.
What on Earth is that about?
Watched it 3 times to give it the benefit of the doubt.
Drying paint is more entertaining!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dazzyb said:


> Back on topic I ordered eden lake just to see how bad it really is


It's not a bad film but it's bloody infuriating and the ending is just ridiculous!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> As for an epic ending, The Mist has one of the best endings ever!!


haha I mind watching the ending and sitting in complete silence for a further 10 minutes, not sure what my thoughts were at the time, but sure it was just me thinking "what the "

Just had a wee look in IMDB, didn't realise Frank Darabont directed it, the film also has three folk from The Walking Dead, also directed by him.

Going to suggest Battle Royale, the film was quite a shock for it's time, the majority of it was decent, but that ending was something you'd expect a really **** theatre group to create.


----------

